# Audi chrome window trim



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone got any suggestions on how to clean the chrome window trim on an Audi. Recently picked up a used S3 and i've noticed these little white marks on the driver side window trim. They don't budge when I rub my nail against them.

Have tried to photograph it the best I can but getting a decent photo was quite difficult given the reflection. Hoping it's not permanent corrosion!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If it’s proper trim instead of plastic coated you could carefully try some metal polish just to see if it helps


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Detergent staining, can be a pig if not impossible to sort out.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Ultra said:


> Detergent staining, can be a pig if not impossible to sort out.


What kind of detergent? APC?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's permanent I'm afraid. Apparently its from using TFR and strong wash chemicals. 

I had 2 Seat Exeos a few years back, I bought them second hand, and managed to get the Seat dealer to replace the trims under warranty. 

You could get them wrapped. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cookies said:


> That's permanent I'm afraid. Apparently its from using TFR and strong wash chemicals.
> 
> I had 2 Seat Exeos a few years back, I bought them second hand, and managed to get the Seat dealer to replace the trims under warranty.
> 
> ...


That was my fear, gutted!

Unfortunately my warranty isn't with Audi, it's with a company called autoguard and I have a feeling they won't be interested.

*edit* just checked my warranty documents and it says bodywork and trim are excluded from warranty, damn!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jak kez 187 said:


> That was my fear, gutted!
> 
> Unfortunately my warranty isn't with Audi, it's with a company called autoguard and I have a feeling they won't be interested.
> 
> *edit* just checked my warranty documents and it says bodywork and trim are excluded from warranty, damn!


What about having them wrapped? I'd say it'd be a fairly easy thing for a competent company to do.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cookies said:


> What about having them wrapped? I'd say it'd be a fairly easy thing for a competent company to do.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The chrome really suits the car though I find. Audi do a black pack with black window trim as an optional extra, but on the Daytona Grey colour body I think the chrome looks nice so that's what I looked out for when buying. Don't think I'd be able to get a wrap that will look OEM. May price up getting it replaced if it really bugs me, luckily it appears to be on only one piece of trim.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Get them wrapped in chrome. Got to be cheaper than replacing them


----------



## Kakatk (Sep 9, 2018)

I got a new S4 (Daytona grey ) it came with a mark on the crime window trim so I got it replaced under warranty but from memory I think it was about £90


----------



## Colin13846 (Aug 12, 2018)

I've read about this before on a Audi A6 forum I've tried to copy and paste it.

Report post 
Posted August 31
Hi all, local hand car wash washed the car few weeks ago and quite blatantly sprayed the car with something way way too strong. Went back and had it out with them but whilst they deny they did they did admit to having a big bottlenkf acid which they use to clean alloys, but only if you ask for it!!

Anyways, the chrome around all the window trims is ruined and the replacement trims alone are £900!

Does anyone know if there are any ways to fix it? I've suggested wrapping them black but the wife don't like that, she likes the chrome ��

It looks severely pitted, but the car is only 2 years old with 19k on clock
https://www.audiownersclub.com/forums/topic/11637-ruined-window-line-trims/


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

Kakatk said:


> I got a new S4 (Daytona grey ) it came with a mark on the crime window trim so I got it replaced under warranty but from memory I think it was about £90 ����


Hmm if it's that much then I may consider it. I have noticed that the trim doesn't quite sit flush with the rear door (not majorly but you know...ocd and all that haha) so could be another reason to get it replaced.

Wasn't aware you can get chrome wraps done actually. From what I can see it's only on the drivers side door (will check the rest of the car again once it's stopped raining) so it's a bit of a shame to have to wrap the whole window trim on both sides for the sake of 10-15% of the trim having a defect.

I hope that audi can quote to replace just the one piece of trim. Would pop into my local dealership and ask but they are absolutely useless so might send over an email.

One more thing i've thought of is could the damage be caused by windscreen washer fluid? I have no idea what fluid the garage/previous owner put in the car, but given the fact it's only the front window trim, could it be possibly caused by over spray from the washer jets...?


----------



## marc81 (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the same applies to Vauxhall trim? I have an Astra J Tourer that has a similar issue with water marks on the chrome window trim. I was going to try some Autosol but wasn't sure if it would damage the trim.

Thanks,


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

marc81 said:


> Does anyone know if the same applies to Vauxhall trim? I have an Astra J Tourer that has a similar issue with water marks on the chrome window trim. I was going to try some Autosol but wasn't sure if it would damage the trim.
> 
> Thanks,


Not entirely sure about Vauxhall, but i've noticed really bad corrosion on my Mom's Jaguar XJ chrome trims, probably some of the worst i've seen. Wouldn't surprise me if most manufacturer's are using the same sort of material. Seems to be a recurring problem on a number of car brands.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm just glad my A7 is a Black Edition. Black trim looks better IMO. If it were my car suffering this I'd get them wrapped.


----------

